

Little Nemo in Google-land - evoxed
http://www.google.co.jp

======
crb
Some context, for those who, like myself, didn't recognise it: It's
celebrating the 107th anniversary of the publication of an American comic
strip. It ran between 1905 and 1927.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Nemo>

------
bazzargh
For any Winsor McCay fans out there who don't know - good quality scans of
Little Nemo 1905-1914 are on the Internet Archive.

<http://archive.org/details/LittleNemo1905-1914ByWinsorMccay>

(Little Nemo ran on to 1927, but later strips are still in copyright)

There's also a full run of his Dream of the Rarebit Fiend:
[http://archive.org/details/DreamOfTheRarebitFiendByWinsorMcc...](http://archive.org/details/DreamOfTheRarebitFiendByWinsorMccay)

------
madrona
Smooth! I loved the little touches, like the parallax effects on the previous
panes as the window stretched vertically.

------
notgoodrobot
Thanks for posting this! I haven't seen the movie but I remember the Nintendo
game being great <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Nemo:_The_Dream_Master>

~~~
sethrin
As the wikipedia article notes, this is based off the movie, and not the
comic.

The comic didn't evolve a storyline per se for quite some time; there's very
little continuity between pages. It is also, do note, a full-page comic. The
artwork is fantastic and beautiful, with a particular excellence in linework
and architecture. There is somewhat of a homage in Gaiman's Sandman series at
various times, notably in The Doll's House.

One curious element is the highly racist (to modern sensibilities) depiction
of an african child, one of Nemo's companions. For some reason he didn't make
the film.

Little Nemo ran under two or three different headings and had a hiatus in
publishing concurrent with a switch of publications. In my opinion the quality
went downhill towards the later years. On the whole, the comic has a
compelling and uniquely unreal quality to it; I recommend it highly. As they
were originally published about 100 years ago, the copyright should be
expired: I believe at any rate that the comic is available on the torrent
network of your choice.

The film was a decent bit of animation, and the story largely dispenses with
the plot of the comic. That is actually to the good; a more literal
translation I feel would have been impossible. The only flaw I might single
out would be the relative weakness of its musical numbers: if Disney had not
made it necessary for any animated film to have songs, it is doubtful that
anyone would have thought to add them. On the whole, while it is quite
excellent on its own merits, it falls somewhat short of Windsor McKay's
mastery of sequential art.

The film seems to be available on Hulu: <http://www.hulu.com/watch/257552>

------
alpb
I suppose this is available in Google Japanase, not English, right now because
they are already on Monday right now.

~~~
jfoutz
<http://www.google.com.au/>

------
korussian
If you view this on Google Korea and follow it to the end, the first search
result is a torrent of the DVD.

------
ankurpatel
How does someone make something like this? I see there are bunch of images and
they are using css sprite technic but is there a tool that helps you generate
an animation like this? Or is it manually done the hard way.

<http://www.google.co.jp>

------
damncabbage
Meta/Off-topic:

Is there a mechanism in HN that auto-deadlinks certain domains? I submitted
google.com.sg a couple of hours ago
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4653135>, submitted before I saw this
post), and it was deadlinked by the time the page refreshed.

(As far as I can tell I'm not hellbanned.)

~~~
zizee
Alas, I don't know the answer to your question, but I can tell you that you
are not hellbanned.

------
egypturnash
This makes me happy on so many levels.

------
spidaman
Nice. First thought evoked: "Scenes From A Night's Dream Lyrics" by Genesis

------
Evbn
Why is "I'm Feeling Lucky" in English?

~~~
flixic
It's their trademark, that they probably didn't want to protect in many
different languages.

~~~
w1ntermute
It has nothing to do with that, it's branding. Check Google France, Spain,
China, Russia...they all have localized versions of "I'm Feeling Lucky"
buttons. The Japanese and Koreans are English-crazy, so they kept it in
English to look hip.

